# Moving to Boston from UK



## Adora (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to introduce myself really, I'm new to the forum. I have just been offered a job in Boston (I'm a teacher and the job is with the British School) which I plan on accepting. 

So if things go according to plan I should be moving in August. The school arrange the visa, and find an apartment for me as well as arranging a car share, however I'm sure that things will not necessarily be as straightforward as that and no doubt I'll have lots of questions! 

I'm feeling very nervous about relocating, I'll be doing it alone, and will obviously miss friends and family back here, I was reading the stickies at the top of the forum about cultural adjustment and going through different stages, and I will try to take that on board as I'm sure it will be difficult at times. It's also very exciting, and a new challenge for me to throw myself into which is the right thing for me at this stage in my life I think. 

Anyway, as I say just introducing myself before I start pestering people with questions! I'd love to hear any tips/ insights into Boston living - any places I should definitely visit, best places to eat? Shop? Anything I should watch out for?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm from the Boston area - and I think (I hope) you're going to love it there! There is a real connection between Boston (and much of New England) with "the Old Country" - from the names of towns (you already know how to pronounce "Worcester") to the traditions and much of the traditional architecture in the area. I know I felt a familiarity with England when I lived there based largely on things I had picked up growing up near Boston.

One of your "getting acquainted" rituals should be to do the Freedom Trail in Boston. This is a historic walk through the city, visiting all sorts of houses and monuments along the way. Don't take it too personally that it's all about "throwing off repressive English rule" - but I think you'll find the Freedom Trail kind of explores the personality of Boston as well as tracing its historic roots. 

Anyhow, that's just to get you started. We're here to field questions as they come up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Adora (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Bevdeforges. I'll definitely look into the freedom trail then. I had a friend at university (sadly now lost touch, it was years ago) from Boston and she said a similar thing to you about certain similarities between Boston and the 'old country'!


----------



## Ricey73 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Adora! I'm from London and have lived in Boston for the last three years. I absolutely love it here. Sure, the winters are BRUTAL and the MBTA (Boston's public transport service) sucks (although if you're planning living in town, I'd forget about driving), but it really is a beautiful city with plenty of things to do. You're also pretty much guaranteed a nice long hot summer to make up for the horrific winters though. Something the UK can never promise. Also, I recommend you take one of the harbor cruises. The whale watch is awesome. The people are friendly and polite for the most part, just don't expect much courtesey to be applied when riding the subway. It can be dog eat dog at rush hour. Anyway, just thought I'd say hi and if you have any specific questions about Boston or Massachusetts in general, don't hesitate!


----------



## Adora (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Ricey, thanks for your reply! It's good to hear about another Brit enjoying living in Boston (although I'm scared about the harsh winters, although the last few in the UK have been pretty awful themselves).

Well I told my current work today, so I suppose it's really happening! I'm terrified!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Adora said:


> Hi Ricey, thanks for your reply! It's good to hear about another Brit enjoying living in Boston (although I'm scared about the harsh winters, although the last few in the UK have been pretty awful themselves).
> 
> Well I told my current work today, so I suppose it's really happening! I'm terrified!


There is no reason to be terrified. Consider it adventure vacation with a pay check attached to it.
Please do not drag too much stuff with you. Clothes are dirt cheap and fashionas well as needs are different. Small appliances from curling iron to toaster start at under $10. Pack medication including prescription, beauty products (even though you may have to change them due to weather/change in skin and hair) to bridge you over, lots of fotos on your lap top. 
Can you tell other posters a bit more about your professional background and how you landed the job? Thank you.


----------



## Adora (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks twostep, yes you're right I'll have to be quite strict in terms of not taking too much stuff with me. I currently only have a netbook which doesn't have great memory, considering investing in a decent laptop before the move. 

It's all happened in a bit of a blur really. I'm a primary teacher who has specialised in Early Years for the last 4 or so years, including doing a masters in Early Years. I've been very happy at my current role, but there isn't really anywhere for me to go for the foreseeable future (in terms of a move into management, which I'm not sure is where my interests lie anyway), and I've just felt ready for a new challenge. A couple of weeks ago I saw some jobs advertised (on the Times Ed website) with the British Schools of America, including an Early Years position with the school in Boston. I sent an application thinking I'd probably not hear anything back, but they asked me to an interview (in London via video conference) the following week and then offered me the job the next day. It was the acting head and deputy head who interviewed me, and I think they were particularly looking for someone with experience of the British Early Years Foundation Stage - the curriculum/ phonics program etc. It's a private school, which is a move for me and not one I ever really imagined making, I've always been very state school loyal! It's too good an opportunity to pass up really, and a decision I'm making for personal reasons as much as, if not more than, for professional ones.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck and please stay connected. Feedback from someone with education/job experience who made the move recently can be very valuable for others. It will not all be rosy. There will be frustration, homesickness and doubts. You are not alone. Sometimes just a good vent makes a difference.

Maybe some of the IT folks can give you information on buying a laptop in UK versus US.


----------



## arethusa (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope you had a good move to Boston recently! 

I've been a resident of Boston/Cambridge for 6 years and it is awesome. The city is super walkable, and there is a ton of really smart and interesting people, thanks in large part to the many nearby universities (Harvard, MIT, BC, Tufts, etc.). 

If you just go on the Red Line (one of the MBTA subway lines), (fare is about $2), you can stop at:
-Harvard Square: see Harvard, visit some eclectic shops and eateries
-Porter Square: good asian food, grocery store
-Central Square: a bit more "ghetto" but has a lot of interesting eateries
-Kendall Square: the tech hub, where lots of tech companies like Google and Microsoft reside. Close to MIT
-Davis Square: very indie hip, with good food

I'd check out the Eater Boston blog for all the news about new restaurants in Boston


----------

